# ÁREA DE LAZER > Video, Fotografia e Técnica >  Redução  de fotos

## Victor Hugo Silva

ola meus amigos tenho uma duvida em relacao a redução de fotos para poder por algumas fotos do meu aqua aqui no forum
Eu ja consegui reduzir algumas mas existem outras que nao consigo mais e gostava que me ajudassem com mais esta duvida Obrigado

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas
Utiliza o Paint do windows coisa mais facil. :SbOk3:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Vitor  :Olá: 

Experimenta ver *este link*

----------


## Cesar Pinto

oi primo
simples uma breve explicaçao que tambem serve para ajudar outros membros
1º clica com o lado direito do rato em cima da foto
2ºabre a foto no paint
3ºclica ctrl e w ao mesmo tempo e ai reduzes as fotos 
4ºgrava a foto e já esta.
simples

----------


## Victor Hugo Silva

Obrigado Julio

----------

